# Anyone do sponsored rides & shows alone? Herts/Essex



## Horseyjen! (31 January 2013)

Anyone planning this year to do sponsored rides, show or dressage on their own? I am thinking about it and dont think I would be bothered at all but wondering if others do and if there are any pitfalls.
I have thought about trying to find others that go alone in my area to meet up - has anyone ever done that and how did it work out?

Thanks 

(I should probably have posted on regional but I am not sure on my region lol)


----------



## dianchi (31 January 2013)

Hello! Yeah i go to all my shows on my own- various pitfalls learning wrong test is the most recent and randomly calling from the indoor school for help!

Where abouts are you? Im in herts


----------



## Horseyjen! (31 January 2013)

I am on the edge of Harlow I am only starting out competing so will be local shows and intro dressage  I dont mind doing things on my own but then I thought what if you need a wee lol


----------



## Lady La La (31 January 2013)

Im out until the summer due to pregnancy, but I'm in Essex and go to everything alone!


----------



## Chichi (31 January 2013)

I am planning to take my boy places this year but doing it on my own is really putting me off... And i don't have transport which doesn't help!

And i had not even thought about something as basic as needing a wee... Oh dear i have the feeling i am never going to go anywhere!

Well done to everybody who just get out there and do it!


----------



## hobo (31 January 2013)

I always do dressage on my own. Last year I did my first fun ride on my mare who can kick, I did it on my own and it was brillient. I went at my own pace passed others with care when needed and when she ran out of steam towards the end joined up with a couple of other riders which motivated our horses for the rest of the ride. I am looking forward to doing some more on my own again this year.


----------



## meesha (31 January 2013)

I do sponsored rides on my own and started going hunting on my own which then meant I met other like minded people.  I also box up on my own and love it ! 

You quite often end up riding with others at fun/sponsored rides which is quite nice as you can have a good natter or go your own way !


----------



## muffinmunsh (31 January 2013)

It depends on your horse. My gelding is happy to wait on the box as long as he has hay. I have taken him to all sorts of things on my own, incl overnight stays at TREC. My mare won't stay on trailer or by trailer alone. We always need another pair of hands with her


----------



## Horseyjen! (1 February 2013)

Thankyou my horse loads well and will wait in the trailer with hay so i am thinking i wil be ok


----------



## rara007 (1 February 2013)

I go to dressage and fun rides on my own  Try to have a body to drive the pony home if I'm jumping and it goes wrong  though still jump all the jumps on fun rides 
I much prefer fun rides on my own as I like to use them for fitness so we can go at our own pace and trot 90% of it


----------

